# Benchmade Griptilian Knife Help



## Dr Jekell (Dec 29, 2008)

To those of you who have a Benchmade Griptilian Knife with Combo Edge. What do you think of it?

-Does the blade have much play when opened?
-Is it comfortable to hold & use?
-What do you like/dislike about it?

I am thinking of adding it to the stuff I carry on my medic belt.


----------



## PG5768 (Dec 29, 2008)

I own a Doug Ritter version of the full-size Griptilian. It has a plain edge (I'm not a fan of combo edges) and a nice blade shape. It is one of my favorite knives for EDC in the pocket of my blue jeans. I haven't noticed any blade play when its open, the Axis lock is excellent, its fairly light, good grip, and the handles are comfortable for the light duty use that I put it to. Overall I think this is a great knife.







The Benchmade versions are less expensive than the Ritters. I like them enough that I bought one as a present for a friend heading to the Horn of Africa for a year or two.


----------



## PG5768 (Dec 29, 2008)

BTW, there's a whole Griptilian thread a little further down this page:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/178087


----------



## Death's Head (Dec 30, 2008)

Proven design that has been updated numerous times. It's a great knife for the money.
I personally like the latest model with Spyderco's trademarked hole.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Dec 31, 2008)

The Griptilian sounds like a great choice. They are very sturdy without being too heavy. The axis lock is one of the best, IMO. Nothing to worry about there. I really like the 154cm blade steel as well. I'm sure you've seen it, but there is also a mini griptilian which may suit your needs well too. Good luck!


----------



## NeonLights (Dec 31, 2008)

I've got both combo edge and plain edge BM Mini-Grips, great solid little knives, but I don't care for serrations much anymore, I'd recommend the plain edge Grip over combo.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Dec 31, 2008)

NeonLights said:


> I don't care for serrations much anymore, I'd recommend the plain edge Grip over combo.



I agree. If the plain edge gets really trashed you can always send it in to Benchmade and have them put a factory edge back on it for $5.

EDIT: DOH!, the original poster is in New Zealand. Sending the knife to Benchmade is probably not a viable option.


----------



## Dr Jekell (Dec 31, 2008)

This one will be spending 90% of it's time (hopefully) sitting in a pouch on my medic belt next to a leatherman wave and a surefire G2 with lighthound LED drop in.

It will mostly be used as first line gear as I will (usually) have my EDC bag nearby with additional gear in it, if needed.


----------



## jchoo (Dec 31, 2008)

Dr Jekell said:


> This one will be spending 90% of it's time (hopefully) sitting in a pouch on my medic belt next to a leatherman wave and a surefire G2 with lighthound LED drop in.
> 
> It will mostly be used as first line gear as I will (usually) have my EDC bag nearby with additional gear in it, if needed.



I carry a full size Griptilian 550HG with a plain, hollow ground blade. It easily cuts clothing, seat belts, and tape/bandages. I think that any knife in the Griptilian family would serve you well. I don't carry mine on a pouch; it rides clipped to the strong side back slash pocket of my 5.11 or Woolrich Elite pants. I haven't had any issues with the knife moving or coming unclipped, even during a fairly rough 4x4 ambulance ride.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 1, 2009)

PG5768 said:


> I own a Doug Ritter version of the full-size Griptilian.


Mine's the mini size. Got MK-1, will travel:


----------



## PG5768 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice view. Looks like a popular spot to get close-up view of a volcanic crater. Is it Turrialba?

How do you like the mini? The full size seems just right to me, I can get a good full grip on the handle.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 1, 2009)

PG5768 said:


> How do you like the mini? The full size seems just right to me, I can get a good full grip on the handle.


I got both, but decided that for my needs the mini works best. If I got *really* picky I could say the mini was ever so slightly too short for my hand, but it disappears in my pocket so much better than the full size.

The full size, OTOH, feels a tad big for a folder (although I can handle the opening/closing so much easier with it). If I were to carry a blade that size, I might as well carry a fixed one is my current thinking. Or, if I carried the full size Grip, I would probably carry it in a belt pouch, whereas I can comfortably carry the mini clipped to my pocket.


----------



## PG5768 (Jan 1, 2009)

greenLED said:


> I got both, but decided that for my needs the mini works best. If I got *really* picky I could say the mini was ever so slightly too short for my hand, but it disappears in my pocket so much better than the full size.
> 
> The full size, OTOH, feels a tad big for a folder (although I can handle the opening/closing so much easier with it). If I were to carry a blade that size, I might as well carry a fixed one is my current thinking. Or, if I carried the full size Grip, I would probably carry it in a belt pouch, whereas I can comfortably carry the mini clipped to my pocket.



Right now, this is my only Grip. I find myself carrying it quite often. It actually fits in my jeans pocket perfectly, clipped to the back seam on the left side.

I'm sure that I'll be picking up a mini in the future (either Ritter or BM or both), as well as another full size or two. They're just too good not to. Plus there are also the Cabela D2 versions to consider.


----------



## cl0123 (Jan 2, 2009)

PG5768 said:


> RI'm sure that I'll be picking up a mini in the future (either Ritter or BM or both), as well as another full size or two. They're just too good not to. Plus there are also the Cabela D2 versions to consider.


Hope this is not too far off-topic, but what are the major differences between the three versions of the Griptilian knives? I'm talking about 


Regular Benchmade
Doug Ritter MK1's (BTW, thanks to *PG5768* and *GreenLED* for the delicious pics)
Cabela D2 versions
other than the different materials? I am particularly interested in learning their differences in terms of application. For instance, does one rust easier than the other, or does one hold the edge better? In addition, because I simply know too little about knives, what are the practical differences in the blade shapes? Does one slice better while the other shape punctures easier? :candle: How about prying?

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## PG5768 (Jan 2, 2009)

cl0123 said:


> Hope this is not too far off-topic, but what are the major differences between the three versions of the Griptilian knives? I'm talking about
> 
> 
> Regular Benchmade
> ...



I think much of the difference is aesthetic as far as blade shape. The blade grinds, flat versus hollow do have some effect on performance, I just don't know enough to tell. The steels; S30V, 154CM and D2 have varying degrees of rust resistance, toughness, ease of sharpening (here's a link to info on steels: http://zknives.zvis.com/knives/articles/knifesteelfaq.shtml).

As far as prying, I'd be very reluctant to use a knife (*especially a folder*) for prying, I've got scars on my fingers to prove that its not a good idea.


----------



## jchoo (Jan 2, 2009)

Knives cut, pry bars pry, screwdrivers screw, hammers hammer... using a tool for other than its intended purpose is seldom a good idea, both for the user and the tool...


----------



## Peter P. (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's a link to a steel chart http://www.knifeforce.com/types_of_steel.php
(it's helped me quite a bit on the different steel types):twothumbs


----------



## cl0123 (Jan 3, 2009)

PG5768 said:


> here's a link to info on steels: http://zknives.zvis.com/knives/articles/knifesteelfaq.shtml





Peter P. said:


> Here's a link to a steel chart http://www.knifeforce.com/types_of_steel.php
> (it's helped me quite a bit on the different steel types):twothumbs



*PG5768* & *Peter*, 

Thanks for the steel types information, they are very useful. 

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## PG5768 (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy to help.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 3, 2009)

You're welcome cl023. I forget where I posted this, but it might come in handy (in case I didn't post on CPF) - size difference between the full size and mini Grips (same applies to the Ritter Grips).


Full size vs. Mini vs. Cross pen:


 

Full size:


 



Mini:


----------



## cl0123 (Jan 4, 2009)

*GreenLED* first posted those very informative images under the Custom Forge: *PICS: Griptilian vs. mini-griptilian size comparison*

Of course, the entertaining part was that when I looked at the pictures to visualize what I need, I picked the mini-Grip. When I finally held the mini-Griptilian in my hand, I just felt it's a tad small. I don't think my right hand is that big (BTW, I hold a 4-1/2 to 4-5/8 tennis grip, another size reference), but that empty feeling on my pinky without anything to grab on makes me want to try out the regular version now. Hmm, the CPF "get'em all" culture isn't helping either. 

Back on-topic, if possible, by all means please find a friendly neighborhood specialty gear shop to try them out before making a decision. A knife that fits your hand makes using any application not only more comfortable but safer if not easier. I am not a hardcore knife user or any outdoorish person, but I think it's safer to use a knife that doesn't strain your hand, pinch your palm, or feels "slippery". 

With Aloha, 

Clarence
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/213563


----------



## greenLED (Jan 4, 2009)

Mahalo, Clarence!


----------

